# aMule daemon can't be started!

## Jabber00

Finalmente ho quasi finito di sistemare la Gentoo box che avevo "massacrato" in questo tread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537700.html

Qualcosina pero' non va come dovrebbe: in particolare ora sono bloccato su amule... o meglio sui amuled! Prima aMule si avviava in modalita' demone all'avvio (rc-update add amuled default) e potevo accederci dal web browser!

Ora non riesco a farlo ripartire (sebbene abbia ricopiato gli stessi file di configurazione del vecchio HDD): all'avvio, prima ricevevo un messaggio del tipo "you must start and configure amuleweb..." che, alla fine sono riuscito a far sparire smaettando tra i vari file di configurazione... ora pero' ottengo, dando /etc/init.d/amuled start: 

```
* aMule daemon can't be started! Check logfile: /var/log/amuled.log      [ ok ]
```

Voi direte "che dice amuled.log?"... non lo so, perche' quel file e' lindo e pulito!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se invece do semplicemente amuled, parte senza problemi (ovviamente funziona anche se avvio X e faccio partire aMule con la GUI)!

Sapete darmi qualche indicazione?

----------

## djinnZ

mi pare che hai configurato l'avvio contestuale di amuleweb nel'amule ed hai configurato l'avvio separato di amuleweb nell'rc.

O avvi amule da X e togli la spunta all'avvio di amuleweb o dai rc-update del amuleweb.

Altra possibilità, più concreta, è che tu debba reinserire le password di amule.

edit: non mi riferisco alla password dello user p2p ma alle password per l'accesso che configuri all'interno della gui.

mi pare che la tua configurazione attuale sia avvio contestuale di amule, accesso da remoto, password di accesso da remoto ed al web non configurate o non valide.

per ovvie ragioni amule si rifiuta di partire (chiunque potrebbe entrare e scaricare o cancellare quel che gli pare. Se pensi a quanto materiale illegale gira nella rete p2p è più che giusta una simile limitazione).

----------

## Jabber00

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mi pare che hai configurato l'avvio contestuale di amuleweb nel'amule ed hai configurato l'avvio separato di amuleweb nell'rc.
> 
> O avvi amule da X e togli la spunta all'avvio di amuleweb o dai rc-update del amuleweb.

 

Anche disattivando "avvia amuleweb all'avvio", amuled si rifuta di partire!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra possibilità, più concreta, è che tu debba reinserire le password di amule.

 

Ho perso il conto per quante volte l'ho inserita... e comunque, se fosse cosi', perche' amuled parte (/usr/bin/amuled)? Non sono gli stessi file di configurazione (.aMule/amule.conf ed .aMule/remote.conf)? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: non mi riferisco alla password dello user p2p ma alle password per l'accesso che configuri all'interno della gui.
> 
> mi pare che la tua configurazione attuale sia avvio contestuale di amule, accesso da remoto, password di accesso da remoto ed al web non configurate o non valide.
> ...

 

Quando avvio con amuled, poi mi fa autenticare con password (com'era prima, sull'altro disco)! Ora, a meno che non stia sbagliando la posizione dei file di configurazione (nella mia home), le password dovrebbero essere tutte corrette (le ho rigenerate piu' volte)! 

Ho trovato un modo per aggirare la cosa:

```
#!/bin/sh

#

# Startup/Stop script for aMuled - aMule Daemon

#

#Here, the choosen user to run amuled

theUser=jabberwock

case "$1" in

'start')

/bin/su - ${theUser} -c "PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin /usr/bin/amuled -f"

;;

'stop')

/bin/su - ${theUser} -c "PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin /usr/bin/amulecmd -c Shutdown"

;;

*)

echo "Usage: /etc/init.d/amuled.sh { start | stop }"

;;

esac

```

Non so quanto sia ortodossa la cosa, pero' ora si avvia!

----------

## Gitanovic

Appena sono su Gentoo confermo o smentisco, ma credo che lo script di avvio /etc/init.d/amuled sia proprio quello o molto simile

----------

## djinnZ

strano.

i file in conf.d sono corretti? (devi definire sia user che home)

non è che hai dimenticato di configurare lo user jabberwock?

----------

## Jabber00

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> strano.
> 
> i file in conf.d sono corretti? (devi definire sia user che home)

 

Si, fatto... ma in effetti non dovevo configurare nulla, visto che ho ripreso pari pari i file dalla vecchia installazione!

 *Quote:*   

> non è che hai dimenticato di configurare lo user jabberwock?

 

Cioe'? Jabberwock esiste (e' l'account che uso normalmente su quella macchina), l'ho impostato come menbro di vari gruppi (quelli che avevo prima), ho inserito il parametro, come detto, in conf.d... che altro avrei dovuto fare?   :Sad: 

----------

